# Il Postino: The Postman - Score - Best parts of the suite (exposition for the Best Dramatic Film Score Award 1996)



## HansZimmer

The italian film "Il Postino: The Postman" won the award "Best original dramatic score" in 1996. The music has been composed by Luis Bacalov.

I've created a public youtube playlist containing the best parts of the score.

The structure of the playlist:

Il Postino (Trio Version) (main theme)
Metafore
Loved by Women
Madreselva
Il Postino (Titoli) (final reprise of the main theme)

Go to the youtube playlist with the best parts of the score


If you want to listen to the full suite, you can use the following youtube playlist.

Go the the youtube playlist with the full suite


In this video you can see Luis Bacalov who takes the award.


----------

